# Gewinner des Fotowettbewerb: Meine schönsten Winterfotos 2015/16



## Joachim (31. März 2016)

*Meine schönsten Winterfotos 2015/16*

Gewinner

(14 Gefällt mir) @pyro (Wasserfall)
(12 Gefällt mir) @tomtom71 (... für Träumer)
(11 Gefällt mir) @jolantha (Schneezauber)
Wir gratulieren den Gewinnern und wünschen allen anderen mehr Glück beim nächsten mal.

Alle Fotos des Wettbewerbes ansehen...


----------



## jolantha (31. März 2016)

Guten Morgen , 
herzlichen Glückwunsch an die ersten Zwei, und ein dickes Dankeschön an die User, 
denen mein  " Schneezauber "  gefallen hat


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Apr. 2016)

herzlichen Glückwunsch an euch 3, schicke Fotos!


----------



## Tanny (2. Apr. 2016)

von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch !


----------



## pyro (5. Apr. 2016)

Dankeschön... eigendlich bin ich doch kein so toller Fotograf und hab auch nur eine normale handelsübliche Pocketcam. Es freut mich das ich 2x beim Fotowettbewerb mitgemacht habe und hierbei 1x den 1. und 1x den 2. Platz erhalten habe... vielen Dank.

Falls es interessiert, das Bild entstand im Scharnbach Canyon. Der Scharnbach ist ein Zufluss des Weissbaches in der Weissbachschlucht nähe Inzell.


----------



## Joachim (6. Apr. 2016)

Ich denke beim fotografieren ist sicher die Technik das eine, aber ohne ein tolles Motiv nützt einem auch diese nichts.  In sofern kann selbst ein Schnappschuß aus der Hüfte geschossen, im perfekten Moment, ein Siegerfoto sein.


----------

